# Driving VS Hoarding



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Kind of a general topic, but It gets me going: hoarding vs. using, driving, or restoring. Just read in the AOL news that an 89 year old man died, a retired orthopedic surgeon in England, and his family found that he had a one-of-seventeen ever built 1937 Bugatti 57 squirrelled away, among a few other cars. Unrestored, original, closed up in a garage and unused since 1960. 49 years. The guy was FORTY when he entombed the car. A young man. He had a Jag and an Aston Marton, too, but they had to scrap the Jag: it was neglected to death. The Bugatti is expected to fetch around 4.3 MILLION dollars this year at auction. Great news. The car will be able to do what it was made to do all those years ago: bring joy and smiles to auto enthusiasts everywhere! It seems that it brough little joy to the 89 year old man who shut it in the dark for a half century. There is another article I just read abut a guy who is the original owner of a '67 SS 396 Chevelle, and he pulled the motor out in 1976 ....and he got the motor back in place THIRTY years later. The car has 26000 miles on it, (But it's not numbers matching---the guy had the right idea back when the car was nearly new and stuck a 427 in it). I could go on and on: do some people think that they are going to live for 200-300 years, so having a car sit and rot for 40 or 50 years is no big deal? I dunno. All I DO know is that it's pretty refreshing to see the people in THIS FORUM who restore cars, show cars, drive cars, and even RACE their cars and do BURNOUTS with their cars. I hardly ever see GTO's driving around on the streets anymore, but when I do, you can bet I'm not the only one smiling! 
Jeff


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I agree wholeheartedly. i mean whats the point of having a nice car that just sits there? I am currently restoring a 65, well actually building it as a daily driver. An 04 GTO ls1 with 6 speed, disc brakes, tubular control arms, QA1 coil overs- painted the whole bottom of the car with por-15- including the frame, radiator support, front inner fenders ,firewall and i could go on for days, but I am going to DRIVE this car not shelve it for my family to find in 40 years.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

A fellow who showed at my clubs all Pontiac Show last summer registered and showed his 1977 T/A Bandit. All original. I was told that day was only the 4th time he took it out since he purchased it. 191 miles on the odometer at the time.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> A fellow who showed at my clubs all Pontiac Show last summer registered and showed his 1977 T/A Bandit. All original. I was told that day was only the 4th time he took it out since he purchased it. 191 miles on the odometer at the time.


It's just my opinion but he's not a REAL gearhead if he can just sit and look at a car like that all the time. Like Jeff said, what's the point of owning it ??? I won't live long enough to fully restore all the junk I've got but by golly they will run and I'm gonna drive the $h!t outta them till I can't drive no more.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My understanding is he has a collection of cars. I'd be driving em.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> My understanding is he has a collection of cars. I'd be driving em.


And there is the difference between collectors and gearheads.........:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> And there is the difference between collectors and gearheads.........:cheers


Exactly the point, anybody can buy a car, but only some can work on a car. I appreciate people who store cars, so when they die I can get my Barn Find and have a story to tell. It sounds bad that cars were neglected and put away for years, but if they weren't, they would all be crushed and we wouldn't have any chance to find them.


----------



## TreySmith (Dec 25, 2008)

I saw 4 GTO's today.. It was weird because I just got mine yesterday, now I see soooo many GTO's//


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I Know A Guy Who Hoards- A Real Nice Guy And A Teacher At Votec.
Just Doesn't Have The Time He Say's And He Won't Sell His Collection Of Mg's And Jaguars.

Regarding The Above Statement. Congrats On Your Gto Purchase. I Never See Them. In Fact I Can Name The Day I Have Spotted One Since Last Year. They Total 10. I Am Also Looking At Cars When I Drive Because It Helps Me Pass The Time.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> And there is the difference between collectors and gearheads.........:cheers


Yep I agree, I didn't get in gear until I got my 05. :lol::lol: I have A LOT of lost time to make up for.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> A fellow who showed at my clubs all Pontiac Show last summer registered and showed his 1977 T/A Bandit. All original. I was told that day was only the 4th time he took it out since he purchased it. 191 miles on the odometer at the time.


I know a guy down the street he has a Silver anniversary Corvette, it has 1,900 miles on it. He parked it so he wouldn't have to change the oil. It`s so original it has the original oil in it!!! I tried to talk him into changing it, but he hasn't. It's covered up in a heated air conditioned garage and he starts it about three times a year.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hoarding is a mental illness (look it up). Driving, doing burnouts, restoring, going to cruise nights, etc....are good wholsome hobbies :willy: :cheers Eric the Psychiatrist.....If you are hoarding, (more than 2 of the same part kept in stock)...you should sell your stash here on the forum!!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Touche, Eric. Rukee, about that guy with the 1900 mile Vette: I was once pulling parts at the local junkyard,and saw a '59 Olds station wagon....it had a CHERRY tri-tone red and white interior, because the original owners had put that clear plastic seat cover crap (remember THAT?) all over the seats. So, here it was, about 35 years later, the owners of the car were dead, and junkyard guys pulling engines, etc. yanked the seats out to use as creepers in the mud!!! Point is, WHO is that guy saving the "vette for???Anybody got some more GTO's for sale? Or maybe a '62 Gran Prix with a 4 speed??? I need more CARS......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Jeff...Happy New Year :cheers I drive mine like I was 17 and this was my first car...........arty: Eric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I met a guy at a show with a AC Cobra knockoff, really sweet car, 427, all the good stuff. He has had it for 3 years and only put 170 miles on it. He just drove it to the judging booth at the car shows. What a waste, I told him I would have to drive it some for enjoyment. 
Brains are wired different, and you can't fix people. I love to build and drive my cars. I raced my Vette today, beat a 03 Mach 2 of 3, and turned better times than his LS-2 06. He ran a best 8.90 1/8th @ 86 with all the goodies traction limited. I ran a 8.64 with my stock 99 LS-1, no traction issues.


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I know a guy down the street he has a Silver anniversary Corvette, it has 1,900 miles on it. He parked it so he wouldn't have to change the oil. It`s so original it has the original oil in it!!! I tried to talk him into changing it, but he hasn't. It's covered up in a heated air conditioned garage and he starts it about three times a year.


What year Corvette?

I don't understand people like that. My buddy bought a 06? GTO brand new, and we put around 30,000 miles on it in about three years. All stock. Then he said he wants to park it and not put any more on it? What for?

Now this guy actually drives his cars. Well, the ones that can be. He is a car guy. The ones that are being "hoarded" could also be called saved from the crusher.

Secret Location pictures from friends & fun photos on webshots


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Face said:


> What year Corvette?
> 
> I don't understand people like that. My buddy bought a 06? GTO brand new, and we put around 30,000 miles on it in about three years. All stock. Then he said he wants to park it and not put any more on it? What for?
> 
> ...


Silver anniversary's are 78s, same as pace car, just grey and blue two tone. I understand limiting mileage on a car, only use the car for pleasure and weekend cruising, but not parking it. My collectors insurance on my Lemans only allows 2k miles a year, must be garage kept and not driven to work, but it's only $116 a year full coverage, so great deal.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> My understanding is he has a collection of cars. I'd be driving em.


To me, Jay Leno is a bonafide car enthusiast. I'm sure when car collectors see him driving some of his rare and expensive cars they probably crap themselves and curse at the tv.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Happy New Years to you, Eric, as well as everybody else on here!!! I FEEL 17 when I'm driving my GTO, (but I don't look it...the kids thinkld guy..what a waste!)Jay Leno is doing exactly what I'd be doing if I had his $$$$$. He works on his own vehicles, drives them, and contributes to the hobby extensively. We need more like him. I certainly have his taste in CARS. (He just bought a Model T!!!) Who WOULDN"T want to drive a 90 year old, 90 mph Doble Steamer? I know I would! My stock, high and creaky 1915 Ford Model T feels like it's going 100mph when I'm doing about 40.....it's right on the "edge". I think that's the point. I think all of us on this site have grease under our nails, are more interested in what's under the hood than what sound system is in the car, and would rather DRIVE than trailer their rides. I DO understand the "preserver" mentality, but everything has got to be in moderation. "Preservers" who keep everything sealed, covered, waxed, and stowed are WAAAY better than the "park it and fuggedaboudit" Hoarders!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

jetstang said:


> Silver anniversary's are 78s, same as pace car, just grey and blue two tone. I understand limiting mileage on a car, only use the car for pleasure and weekend cruising, but not parking it. My collectors insurance on my Lemans only allows 2k miles a year, must be garage kept and not driven to work, but it's only $116 a year full coverage, so great deal.



I pay $225 for a year of full coverage, can put as many miles on it as I want and can drive it anywhere. To me it's worth the little extra coin.....


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Happy New Years to you, Eric, as well as everybody else on here!!! I FEEL 17 when I'm driving my GTO, (but I don't look it...the kids thinkld guy..what a waste!)Jay Leno is doing exactly what I'd be doing if I had his $$$$$. He works on his own vehicles, drives them, and contributes to the hobby extensively. We need more like him. I certainly have his taste in CARS. (He just bought a Model T!!!) Who WOULDN"T want to drive a 90 year old, 90 mph Doble Steamer? I know I would! My stock, high and creaky 1915 Ford Model T feels like it's going 100mph when I'm doing about 40.....it's right on the "edge". I think that's the point. I think all of us on this site have grease under our nails, are more interested in what's under the hood than what sound system is in the car, and would rather DRIVE than trailer their rides. I DO understand the "preserver" mentality, but everything has got to be in moderation. "Preservers" who keep everything sealed, covered, waxed, and stowed are WAAAY better than the "park it and fuggedaboudit" Hoarders!


Happy New Year to all.

A TV segment on part of Jay Leno's collection included Leno's statement that "every car in here is registered and driven." A real "car" guy. Let the rich guys hoard cars, we know its much better to put a smile on your face driving the car than looking at it "under glass." Plus, you get so many other smiles from many that see the car. Ever notice that everyone who comes up to talk to you about your Goat has "a story?" I had one, my cousin had one, my buddy had one, yada, yada.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> I pay $225 for a year of full coverage, can put as many miles on it as I want and can drive it anywhere. To me it's worth the little extra coin.....


Hey, that's a great deal on insurance also.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I pay about the same, I just can't drive the car in January and I have to have another primary DD insured through the same company.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

jetstang said:


> Hey, that's a great deal on insurance also.


Grundy. Sounds like you may be with Hagerty?



Rukee said:


> I pay about the same, I just can't drive the car in January and I have to have another primary DD insured through the same company.


Like that's ever an issue since we live in the snow/rust belt. :cheers


----------

